# ATI Radeon 9800XT oder NVidia GeForce 6600GT



## Security (10. Mai 2005)

Hallo erstmal, da ich grade 'n bisschen Geld beisammen habe, dachte ich mir, dass ich meine alte ATI Radeon 9200SE mal hinter mir lassen könnte.

Teoretisch stehen dem neuen Grafikkartenkauf so um die 170€ zur verfügung.
Da stellt sich für mich die Frage:

Hohl ich mir ne ATI Radeon 9800XT 256MB oder eine NVidia GeForece 6600 128MB.

Die ATI-Karte hat zwar mehr RAM, aber die die GeForce ist deutlich schnell mir ihrem GDDR3 RAM und dem hohem GPU-Tackt (500 MHz).

Aber meine eigentliche Frage ist ganz anders, was macht es für einen unterschied wenn das Spiecherinterface über 128 oder 256 bit läuft.
Und, wenn ich zocken will (auch Doom3 und HL2), aber auch ein bisschen Grafiksachen machen will (Phototshop CS 2), welche Karte wäre da die beste für mich.

Ich hoffe ihr konnte mir so 'n paar Denkanstöße geben, bis dahin gutes Gelingen.


----------



## ChrisDongov (13. Mai 2005)

Das Speicherinterface ist ein Flaschenhals bei den GraKas! Was nützt der Riesen-Arbeitspeicher wenn nur ein Feldweg hinführt? (Bildlich gesprochen )

Das ist auch das was GraKa Hersteller oft und gerne machen, die Speicheranbindung runterschrauben und dann als Low-Cost anbieten, allerdings schwindet dann auch rapide der Speed!

Von daher kann nimm die mit mehr. Ich tippe mal es ist die von nVidia


----------



## Alex Duschek (14. Mai 2005)

Ne,die Nvidia hat 128 Bit Speicheranbindung,die ATI jedoch 256 Bit.
Hier mal ein Link,bei dem 3 Seiten lang genau dieses Thema behandelt wurde 

http://cncforen.de/showthread.php?t=51838&highlight=6600gt


----------



## Security (15. Mai 2005)

So ich specifiziere das ganze jetzt mal.
Erstmal was ich habe:
AMD Athlon XP 2800+
1 GB DDR RAM (333 MHz)
und momentan noch ne
Sapphire ATI Radeon 9200SE Atlantis


Ich ich glaube nicht, dass mein restlicher PC ne schnellere Grafikkarte abbremsen würde, also will ich mir ja, wie jetzt wohl alle wissen eine neue hohlen.
Ich sag mal noch ein bisschen genauer was ich damit machen will.
Ich will damit vorallem Battlefield 2, CounterStrike Sources, Gothic 3, Halflife 2, Doom 3 und Battlefield Vietnam (WW2) spielen können, die älteren spiele wie Rune oder so sollten eh kein Problem sein.

Ich bin immer noch nicht ganz entschlossen ich hab grade entdeckt, dass die GeForce 6800GT auch ein 256bit Interface hat, und 256 MB RAM.
Allerdings ist die so teuer, da würd ich mir eh eher eine RADEON x800 XT PE hohlen.


----------

